
Microsoft makes it official: We're all in with Android | Computerworld Blogs - asmosoinio
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows-phone/23604/microsoft-makes-it-official-were-all-android
======
tinalumfoil
>Any doubt that Microsoft sees Android as an important part of its future
should be erased with a just-announced deal with an Indian handset maker to
manufacture dual-boot Windows-Android phones, and with Microsoft asking HTC to
include Windows Phone as a dual-boot option on its Android phones.

It sounds more like they're making a phone suited to what people in India want
than completely giving up on a platform they invested so much time and money
in.

------
marcomonteiro
Cheap trick to boost Windows Phone market share numbers?

